# An Age of Change



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Prothor Ironfist said:


> Name:Tavros Resiel


It is a quiet night, you are out on your rounds in an official Arbites ground car when you hear a voice behind you introducing itself to you, you look but it isnt there, you hear it again, 'Hello tavros, I am Jerial.' You are not sure what to make of this sourceless voice, it continues 'I know you are unhappy, this I can see, I wish for you too meet me at 999 Abracad Alley on the 2nd level of Colenta in one weeks time at sundown, there will be an open door with your name on it, enter and wait there you will find what you seek.' the voice leaves with nothing, not a sound or sign, just gone, all you have is to think about this encounter with the unknown, should you report it to your superiors, or should you wait and meet this voice?

your choice, all you know is that what you choose will change your life, in good or bad, you are not sure.




snarst said:


> Name: Parthre


You have been in this room for hours, others have shown up, it stinks, your name was on the door, like Jerial said, that dark figure that haunts your dreams, somehow you know he cares, for what you are not sure, but you are in his plans. The room stinks, not only from the occupants, but also from the location, you are in the slums, and not just any slums, the lower-class doesn't even venture here, this is where the lowest of the low go, those running from the law and those wishing to disapear from life for a time, this is a dark, wet, and cold place. one only comes here for a reason, and you sure as hell got one

This is your place, you know you belong, but you are not sure why, this is your last chance, you know this will make or break your life, you can still go, or you can stay, if you do leave however, you know your entire life you will look back on this and wonder, what could have been.



blazinvire said:


> Name: Kystra


'Kystra! Kystra!' You are shaken from your studies and worships of the omnisiah, your direct superior stands behind you. 'I have some news, your abilities have been called on, oders for your transfer have been ratified and approved, you are to do glorious things! Your new assignment will benefit you greatly, you will have autonomy for your work, and solitude for a time.' He hands you a small datapad it has the mark of the Omjisiah and an odd 'J' looking mark under that when you take the pad your Former superior leaves. the pad has all the official notices, and when you reach the place where any other information is written it states 'join us at sundown at 999 Abracad Alley on the 2nd level of Colenta'you are wondering on this, there has been no hint of a transfer, and something just for you on this planet, highly unlikely, but you have the transfer orders in your hand, you have a feeling this will be a turning point in your life, you are not sure in which direction, how you aproach this new job is up to you.



Dark Apostle said:


> Name: Judah Grout


Jerial spoke to you today, you can go meet him tomorrow, or do you, there was no-one around, you where just in an alley way sitting down for a rare hot meal, you had just found a few credits lying on the street. The voice was haunting, almost musical, yet not. The voice was ashuring, yet seamed threatening, you want to go, it spoke of revenge, and a future life lived well. It spoke of a fall, a fall more grand then you could expect, though you are not sure of who or what the fall was about.

you have a choice as well, do you follow the instructions left to you and meet this man, he knows your name, is it a trap to catch you, or is it truly your freedom finding you?



The Odd One said:


> Name: Octan


Somehow you made your way to Darian by stowing away on a Transport. You avoided contact and manajed to make planetfall with ease, you think something knew and helped you, but you are not sure. This planet is not to bad, the city is crowded but workable, there are plenty of places a man like you can work, as you make your way from the space-port, a voice speaks to you. 'Octan, I know you, the Blood Ravens don't, your potential is great young one, do not fear, I have a job for you, one which you can enjoy revenge against those that have wronged you, meet me at 999 Abracad Alley on the 2nd level of Colenta your name will be on the door, be there at sundown.' you come out of a daze, the light of the street-lamps hit you, there are only the masses around, milling to their jobs or going home.

your choice is simple, enjoy the revenge offered to you, or make your own, you know this is the easy way, but that can lead to danger, but this may be the last true chance you get, do you take it? It is up to you.



dark angel said:


> Name: Nathanial Tolan


The alleyway was dark you have been here before for some reason, that voice, the one in your dreams and even while waking, was gone, the insidious chatter, the convinsing to you of what the Navy did was wrong, what your brother did, was wrong. You still do not quite know what to believe, but you do know you are here now, the door is metal, and has a single bar for a handle, your name seems to glow on the door, it seams un-natural.

Your choice is to continue, do you really believe what the voice has told you, or do you continue on your way through the alley way, you know this will change things for you, but you are not sure how. Do you continue on this path, the voice says you should, it is your choice.



Jaren said:


> to all


this is your chance to post, heading through the door is your acceptance, it shouldn't take more then one or two posts to get into the meat of the meeting, but have fun, I will let every ones stories up to the point of meeting flesh out. If there are any questions please PM me.

-Jaren


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathanial Tolan had always been a honour bound man. Ever since his brother, who's name he had promised never to mention, had put him in a cargo crate and sneered as he was loaded onto a INS Frigate and his journey into the stars had began. Pulling his robes tighter around his body he reached forwards with one hand towards the door which seemed to speek his name, the alley seemed to stink more and more every moment he waited but did not exactly trust the name in his mind which called itself Jerial. Then he thought what the hell, he had years until he would have to return so duty so decided he would make a name for himself and pushed the door open.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Tavros reached out for the door with his name on it. It was here as the voice had said it would be. Tavros had feigned illness and got off of his rounds early to come and inspect whatever this voice called Jerial was leading him to.

He nudged the door open with his shotgun and proceeded into the dark room to whatever awaited him.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octan mulled over the offer from Jerial as he walked through the city slowly. He had always wanted to get revenge on the Blood Ravens, but this was dangerous. He looked up and saw the sign, Abracad Alley. It was suprisingly deserted, and a shiver went up Octan's spine. He looked down the alley, and saw number 970. He walked further down the alley, and saw his name on the door. It was in a very old style of writing, and the door was damaged. He reached forward, and pushed the door open, not knowing what would meet him inside....


----------



## Dark Apostle (May 5, 2009)

Paranoid.

If any one word adequately summed up Judah Grout at this particular moment, it was paranoid. For years now, Judah had constant voices accompanying his every thought. But this new one, this "Jerial" was different. For starters it was new- that in itself set off alarm belles in Judah's head. No new voices had ever appeared after the first collective. Grout knew each and every one of them, took comfort in their presence. Jerial, however, set him on edge. How had he.. it.. whatever Jerial was, how had it found the penal legion trooper? How did it know him? Months on Darian III and no one had even come close to discovering Judah's identity, and his past. Jerial, though, seemed to know the man's thoughts intimately. 

The fugitive sat, lost in pensive thought, for what must have been five hours now. The sun was all but set, the light still painful to Judah's sensitive eyes. Drawing his cowl down further to over his eyes, and his mutilated face, the pale-skinned soldier looked down from his rooftop perch at the building across from him. It was a simple hab-block, nothing special- all glow-globes and rockcrete walls. Like most of the slums in this part of Colenta, the building looked dank, decayed, and forgotten. A perfect place for a meeting. _Or an ambush,_ Grout thought sourly. He had not survived this long by taking careless risks, nd he wasn't about to start making them now. 

Finally, Darian's greenish sun sank below the horizon, and Judah breathed a sigh of relief. He was at a disadvantage in daylight, but needs must. The soldier had spent the day, lying flat on the roof of this abandoned medicae facility, monitoring the meeting point. Normally, he would only consider meeting this Jerial to kill him. If one wanted to stay alive, secrets were best kept that way. But one word kept screaming around inside Judah's skull- _revenge..._ 

If this really was an opportunity to get the vengeance he so craved, could Grout so easily turn his back on it? Sighing, the man sat up. He knew one way or the other, he had to enter the building, and there was no doubt this was the right one- Judah was scrawled over the door, barely visible to most in the onsetting twilight. But Judah wasn't like most. His night-world upbringing brought advantages. Looking around the surrounding streets for the thousandth time, Judah slipped his autopistol from it's hip-holster, the grip familiar in his gnarled and scorched claw of a hand. Instinctively he cleared and checked the chamber of his pistol. In Judah's line of work, it didn't pay to make mistakes- Night Knives learned you usually only got one chance at stealth. In his left he held his viciously serrated combat knife, still stained with the blood of Judah's latest hunt- some poor fragger who just so happened to be carrying a little too much jink-jink in Judah's territory. Minutes later, Judah had gained enough credits for a meal, and the deader had lost his pulse. _The cirlce of life,_ Judah mused. 

But, frowning, Grout realised now was not the time for idle thoughts. It was time, and there was work to do. Weapons securely in hand, Judah dropped silently from the low roof of the medicae station, landing in a gutter to the side of his target building. Rats the size of small dogs scurried and fought in the dank alley, but none even stirred at Judah's passing. The man looked over his shoulder, at any second expecting the inevitable ambush... but none came. Still, the little niggling worry at the back of the trooper's mind was that this all seemed a little too easy. Round the back of the building, Judah found what he was seeking- an access-ladder to the roof. Scaling it silently, auto-pistol in his right hand, knife clamped firmly between his teeth, the Calsian hopped up onto the flat roof. It was featurless, save one vent access duct. _Too easy,_ he thought, eyes nervously dancing around the shadows. 

One last quick check to ensure his gun was not jammed in any way, and Grout slipped down the duct, effortlessly creeping into the building. Booby traps were not out of the question, but Judah knew he should have thought of that before entering the vent. _Live and learn._

After moments crawling, trooper 108805, formerly of the Night Knives Regiment, found an opening in the duct, positioned directly above the middle of the featureless room he saw through the grill. One sharp kick, and Judah was through, dropping to the floor below, and rolling with the impact. He came up, crouched low to present less of a target, knife held defensively, while his heavy, silenced sidearm hunted the dark room for targets. But, he saw no immediate threats in the room.. well, none he had any reason to fret over. One bullet between the eyes, and any threat would be nullified, before it could really pose a threat. At least, that was how it usually worked. In one smooth, practiced movement, Judah slid his knife back into its belt-sheath, but kept his gun in hand. _Never go unarmed, unless you wanna die._ Another pearl of wisdom from the Night Knives. Judah's eyes narrowed, and he glanced in the direction of the front door.

He was not alone in the room...


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

OOC;
ok, so as it stands now, we have 5 people in the room, you all have come in the order of posting, obviously with Pathre in there already.

so as all of you make it in you can play out introductions to each other, keep in mind no posting order is needed but the order in which who is in the room is important.

Pathre
Tolan
Tavros
Octan
Judah

to set up the room;

there are chairs along the walls with a single double wide door at the end of the large room (50 ft by 25 feet), a small dead tree stands in a corner showing the lack of care for this specific office, an armored window, like a tellers is mounted into the wall on the right as you come into the room from outside, there is graffiti on the walls showing signs of many of the gangs active and defunct of the area. the room is surprisingly cool for even a normal air conditioned room yet seems very humid despite that fact the only duct is dead center of the room.

There are 4 other people in the room (other then the pc's) 2 seem to be twins, both girls, they seem to play off of this alot, the only defining feature between the two of them are the hats, one has a white bowler, the other a black one. another of the strangers is a small man, maybe five feet 4 inches tall, he wears a large black coat and a wide brimmed hat (think zoro's hat) with tastles, they seem to sway despite the lack of airflow in the room. the last man seams to have sequestered himself in the corner, he whears all white aside from a single black tie and a black kerchief neatly folded in his front left breast pocket, his dress says he shouldn't be here, but there is a glow around everyone screaming that they all belong in some fashion.

ooc; if you try the back door it is locked from the other side, the tellers window is locked as well and only budges about half an inch to the right. All the chairs are bolted to the floor, there is enough seating to hold about 30-40 people.

also those of you who havn't posted yet, don't worry you aren't to late.

and for all, i like where you are taking this, we shall have fun!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Tolan looked around the room, staring at everyone else within although his attention focused on the pair of beautiful women, twins by the looks of it, sitting a few metres away. Walking towards them in a confident stride Tolan stopped a metre or so away, he went down onto one knee and took a hand of each in his hands and placed his lips upon them, like a gentlemen would. Standing, not letting go of their hands he smiled and said "My name is Nathanial Tolan who may I have the pleasure of talking to?" and let go pulling back the robes over his head to reveal his face.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Parthre stood there. He had made his decision, he couldn't go his life wondering what could have been if he had stayed. Parthre stood there waiting to see what would happen. Standing in the corner watching to see if the dark figure in his dreams came to him for a reason.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

The twins looked at each other, then back at Tolan, replying in one voice, 'I am called the two, I am two bodies, one mind, I was linked at birth through the powers of the Changer of Ways, I now serve him, as you seek to.' The Two stood, each putting a hand on one of Tolan's shoulders, 'I can see you Mr. Nathaniel Tolan, your future is open, your path is clear, he will bless you, only if you do his work well.' The Two sat down again, she bent her two heads forward and looked at her feet, both of her hands clasped at her waist as if in meditation.

As if on cue a scraping was heard on the door, and a man pushed it open with a shotgun, looking nervous to enter.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

As Tavros pushed the door open he could see a group of people sitting around the room. 
"Who was the witch inside my head?" his voiced boomed as he stepped inside the room tracking them all with his shotgun. A man stood up to his right and he snapped his aim round to point at the mans chest.
"Who are you? Are you the witch?" He asked his eyes glaring coldy at the man in front of him.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Parthre put his hand on his stub pistol ready to draw it, he watched travros at the ready. Who was this person? He knew this part of the city was full of crazy and dangerous people. Other than that he didn't realy know what to think.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

Standing up the man with the tastled hat stepped calmly to the man with the scattergun, 'no, none of us here are who you seek, but we wait for him,' the man offers his hand in peace, 'I am Rorel, I am a traveler and magician.' he flicks his wrist and a set of cards appears in his hands, he starts fluttering them in his left hand as he holds his right out. 'I am also a friend'


----------



## Dark Apostle (May 5, 2009)

Just looking round at the rag-tag group he was with, Judah knew it was no ambush. At least, not for him. No one, not even this disembodied voice would send such an odd assortment to deal with the Night Knife. 

Though, as Judah well knew, the plots of the Architect of Fate were numberless, and beyond the ken of mere mortals like himself. For now, being in no immediate danger, the soldier slid quietly off to the side of the room, squatting on his haunches, on one of the seats in the corner. Yes, he may have cornered himself, but he far preferred his odds here than trying to defend all sides at once. Which, again he had to remind himself, was extremely unlikely. Tzeentch may be complex beyond what any mortal could possibly conceive, but he wouldn't bring Judah here, just to kill him... would he?

The soldier shook himself out of his reverie. To even try and unravel the Artchitect's plots was to court insanity. And while Judah suspected he was already half-way mad, he knew it could only get worse. He was a pawn of Tzeentch, nothing more. _As long as we get our revenge, what does it matter?_ he thought. His pistol remained ready in his hand as he looked around his, what he assumed were, fellow cultists. An odd mixture, to be sure, but they must all have some purpose. Why else would... Grout cut off his thoughts again. He did not plan on going completely insane until he had seen the Imperium of Man fall, and burn to bitter ashes. Then, and only then, would the man succumb to the lure of Chaotic insanity.

The ide of other people in the room, able to see his scars made Judah uncomfortable, to say the least. Drawing his cowl further down to cover his face, the scarred killer started biting his nails, which were already gnawed, and bloody after his five hour stake-out. Still, he ignored the pain, and simply let his mind wander, trying to avoid seeing the fires, and the flashes of the Garum War. The smell of cooked meat, the blinding lights, the inhuman roars of the Orks, the agonised shrieks of men dying... _Stop it._ Judah looked up once more, looking over the people who had already been seated before his arrival. The twin girls, and the two other men. Grout had no interest in speaking with any of them. For his part, he was content merely to observe, to try and see what Almighty Tzeentch saw in each of these people. Judah, as he expected all along, could not.

Without warning, the door burst open, and a booming voice demanded the witch. A cold smile crossed Judah's lips, making his unscarred side look amused, while his scarred half looked almost daemonic. But, as it registered on the Calsian the newcomer wore an Arbites uniform, Judah instinctively drew out his knife again, training his pistol cleanly between the man's eyes and dropping down between the rows of chairs for cover. With his mottled grey and black clothing, Judah knew he would be difficult to spot in the shadows, but too many Night Knives had slipped up by not expecting bionics, or some other cheat that would give the soldier away. 

It was entirely possible this was another cult-aspirant come to their little rendezvous. But, the shaven-headed man looked just like every other Imperial lackey who had tried to arrest Judah. But he had a mission.. nay, a _purpose_, and an army of the armoured, shotgun weilding fraggers would not bring him down. Indeed, none would see him unless Judah slipped up. Which was an _extremely_ rare occasion. One of the others stood, bandaged hand on gun, facing the Arbites dog. _Brave, but stupid,_ Judah thought. Out in the open, stub-pistol against M37 pattern Arbites issue shotgun? It would _not_ end well. The smallest man in the room, one of those already present when Judah dropped in, stood, and attempted to diffuse the situation. Again, not a wise idea in Judah's eyes. The Imperium cared not for "friends". It had no true understanding of the concept. It had men, billions of them, on millions of worlds, all sacrifices so the higher-ups could live comfortable little lives. Why would this lapdog be any different?

Judah slipped round the room, staying on the very edge of vision, his footsteps light, soundless as he slipped behind the Arbites Enforcer. For the first time, Judah drew down his hood, showing his deforming scars, carpetting the right side of his face. If the Enforcer turned, hopefully Judah's hideous visage would buy him a few seconds as the man reacted to the horror behind him. Judah smiled to himself, his teeth visible through the raw pink meat of his right cheek, sinews stretching up into a rictus mask. The man didn't notice Judah, however. The lean soldier slipped up behind the Enforcer, and before the man could turn, Grout jammed his autopistol's silencer in the taller man's right ear, while the vicious, blood-stained knife was pressed against his left ear, threatening at any second to plunge into the Arbites' brain... or whatever was in his ignorant skull. 

Pressing his twisted and gnarled lips close to the now unmoving Enforcer, Judah hissed in the darkness. "Now now cutter, t'ain't nice to wave your toys around. Now, either you're very lost and _very_ unlucky, or like the man says," Judah smirked nodding to Rorel, "we're all friends."

Grout pressed the weapons more forcefully against the other man's ears. "Your choice cutter. Put the boom-stick away, or..." Judah left the threat unfinished, clicking the hammer back on his heavy auto-pistol.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octan felt the un-ease in the room, as everyone introduced themselves. With threats flying around the room, Octan drew his Laspistol silently. " I am Octan." said Octan as he put a his gun into his shooting hand. He looked at Rorel, and thought about shooting someone. He was a very angry person, but sat down and raised his Laspistol.

Octan stood back up, and walked over to the twins. One of them had a knife, but Octan carried on walking. The twin raised it at him, but Octan smiled. " Would I be scared by a girl with a knife?" mocked Octan as he stood in front of her. He looked at them, and simply turned back around to his seat. He sat back down, and put his pistol back in it's holster. He just sat, waiting for something to happen...


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

"So why have you gathered us all hear."
Parthre took his hand off his stub pistol and came out from the corner he was standing in.
"I think we want some answers because it seems not all of us know."


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Tolan was nearly laughing at the person who had approached Two. Not scared of a girl with a blade ehh? How sexist thought Tolan as he watched felt the tension rise within the room and shook his head. Walking over to the man who had insulted the female he stopped a pace away and let his left hand slip down beneath his robes, wrapping firmly around his blade, he let go there was no need for violence afterall fore they were all, or atleast should have been sophisticated people. He let out a faint smile and said "I believe you owe Two a apolagy".


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octan was angry at this proposal from someone who had nothing to do with it. He grabbed his Laspistol again, and was ready to shoot Tolan. He stood up, realising that when this man who had promised him revenge came, it would be better to not be injured. He looked at Two and apolgised. Octan went up to Tolan and gave him an angry look, before putting his Laspistol away again. " There, are you happy now?" asked Octan as he spoke to Tolan. He put his Laspistol away, and shook Tolan's hand, before sitting back down.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

"Yeah we're all friends." grunted Tavros waiting for the mans grip to loosen. The grip loosened and he heard the safety on the pistol click and he stepped foward away from the coward who had threatened him. A real man looked his oponnent in the eye when he fought him. When he turned round and saw the scrawny figure of the man and wasn't surprised ho couldn't actually stand and fight.

Tavros took a seat apart from the others in the room rested his shotgun against the wall before lighting an lho-stick and starting to blow smoke rings.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

The strangest thing, a transfer order for someone like her, it didn't make a lot of sense but she pulled herself away from her work to thoroughly examine the datapad.
There was no mistaking it, it was for Kystra alone, the job didn't seem like an Imperial Guard factory location or anything of the sort, so she became rather puzzled by it and contemplated ignoring it for awhile to finish her work, though she hadn't disobeyed orders from a superior before so she just went obediently.

Though looking up at this place, her thoughts came back to her about whether this was worth leaving a Chimera almost fixed for, but she guessed she had to find out what the transfer was all about before she could decide on what to do.
She walked up to the door with the datapad held in one servo arm before her, the other three lay coiled inside her robes around her, barely visible. Kystra easily opened the door and stepped inside, looking around a little absently, her bionic eye unnoticeably scanning everything, looking for machine spirits. A weapon here or there, but nothing that profound that would require her skills, leaving her confused once more.

It appeared she was late, by the looks of all the people already here, it usually happened with her unless machines were involved


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Parthre raised his voice. 
"I asked why you have gathered us. Will you tell us what we want to know because it seems most of us dont know why we are hear and I want answers."


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

'You want answers, you shall get answers,' a voice booms, but you do not hear it physically. The doors to the room swing open suddenly and a large man, an overly large man in azure robes, trimmed with gold steps in. 'I am Jerial, servant for The Lord of Change, you all have been gathered here for your unique set of skills, whether it is mechanical, stealth, subterfuge, resourcefulness, or just your pure hatred for that which we fight.' Jerial stepped closer into the room, 'we shall take down this system, a great key lies burried here, a key that will let us finally bring down the fall of the unholy empire and her brain-wiped followers. we will bring about a new era for human kind, that which embraces change and makes strives to move ever forward.'

Looking at the most vocal of those present, 'do you have any other questions, my fellow of Change?'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Letting go of the mans hand Tolan nodded and said "Looks like atleast someone can keep to their dignity" and turned, walking back to Two he took a seat next to them with a smile he leaned his head against the wall when the doors were flung open, a large man, not normaly large either, entered. Looking at the man Tolan shook his head, what was this Lord Of Change everyone was talking about? He had come up against the foul forces of Chaos once before but had not heard of this paticular deity, but it did not matter now he thought and placed his hands on his knee's and awaited to see if anyone would ask a question to this Jerial.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Parthre looked at Jerial, was this the man in his dreams? Was this change what he had been looking for? It sounded to good to be true, at least from his perspective it did. He didn't know what to say so he just sat down and waited to see what would happen.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

"So what do you want us to do then Jerial? Since I assume you have a plan to find whatever this "key" is? Tavros quizzed the giant curious as to whatever this lord of change supposedly wanted him for. He sat further foward intrigued as to what Jerial had to say.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

looking at all those gathered Jerial raised his open hands as if praying, 'I shall show you.'

all grows dark, all you see is each other, a small glow emanates from you there is no substance, the floor the walls, all matter is gone. You see a small point in the distance now, it grows and grows, it is coming closer, you see it now as a small yellow star, 8 planets orbit the star, you see them move, the orbits are erratic, that is when you see the star, there seems to be a face in it, a dark, malevolent face. you move, the third planet, a volcanic world, inhospitable, the atmosphere is green with CO2 and CO1. approaching the night side, it is always night here, this side has less lava flows, there is a palace, it is visible from orbit, you start to descend into the palace you enter a courtyard, a small round of cooled lave is all that is left, a bubbling lake of magma fills the remainder of the land. there are 10 statues surrounding the small island, primarchs, you knows this, and that is the holy emperor, as you look, the island is shrinking, falling into the sea of molten rock;
first is Ferrus Manus to fall,
then the Angel,
The Lion falls inward, half out, half in,
Khan stays but is showered in a burst of ash,
Russ is blown away as an explosion shakes the island,
Dorn falls, as his side is taken buy the pounding Magma,
Guilliman falls, and sinks slowly into the lava, the statue staing whole,
Vulkan, is gone as you look back, nothing left, just gone,
Corax falls into the lake as if bye it's own will,

and the Emperor is left, the statue stands resolute to the fall and coruption of all his sons, his statue starts to decay, as of time itself is changing, first the chest, the heart is gone, then the arms his might, the legs next, his power to stand on, the the head, his belief, when all are gone nothing is left but an unidentifiable mass of stone.

Jerial turns to tak in each and every one of you, 'this' he gestures at your surroundings, 'is the future of the imperium, you stand on Terra, or a Terra that will be, the Dragon will consume her, and we will consume it, but before we accomplish all of this, the Key must be retrieved.'

The Scene retreats from itself as you stand, you are back in blackness no substance but yourselves. 'this, is the key' Jerial holds his hand out, a small ship appears in his hand as if a toy, he throws it outside of your ring, the ship grows to the size of a gun cutter, about 50 meters long. 'This is the Harlequins Chariot, a ship with one destination in mind, we must find this to bring about the fall of the unholy emperor, the destination of the Harlequins Chariot will provde us with the means to take apart the Empire with one final Crusade, a fourteenth crusade to unite all the galaxy under the Lord of Change, the Powerfull Tzeentch.' at the mention of this name you all feel a burning on your right hip, your mind is sharpened, yet you feel week. 'I have blocked your mind, Psykers will not probe you with success, the mention of the Harlequins Chariot when under duress and torture will trigger an automatic memory engram wipe, our secret will be safe.' The room transforms again you are in a room of similar size but different.

The room is a barracks, a bed for each of you, a foot locker with basic items in them, a locker room, one for the men and one for the women. Jerial is here, he turns to you, welcome young ones, a bright future awaits.

OOC; if you look your right him has the mark of tzeentch on it. your foot locker has all the things you would need, a change of clothes (your choice), toiletries, and a book or two on lore.


----------



## Dark Apostle (May 5, 2009)

The Arbites dog bent to Judah's will, just as he had known he would. Those who remained loyal to the Imperium became weak. If only he could have read the Enforcer's thoughts- _A real man!?_ The thought was comical. _They don't breed "real men" in the Night Knives. They breed survivors._

And Judah was nothing if not a survivor. He would do anything if it meant he could go in in his life of sin. Raised on Imperial dogma, the soldier was convinced if there was a Hell, he was indeed bound for it upon his death. Grout snapped himself out of his musings, and released the Enforcer, watching the man slink away like a beaten dog. It brought a smile to Judah's mangled face.

The door opened once more, and instantly Judah's pistol was levelled at the newest member of their little group. If he had been on edge with the Enforcer present, it was as nothing compared to how he felt seeing the Mechanicus lapdog standing there. But, he made no immediatel hostile move. No.. that would come later, when they least expected it. A knife between the ribs would bring down at least one or two of the tech-adepts, if they were still sufficiently human enough. If not, it would make for an awkward situation. 

Judah retreated back to his corner, nestled mongst the chairs, pistol and knife at the ready, just itching for an excuse to hurt the next cutter to get too close. But, as Judah began to get more comfortable, ignoring the cries for answers- which were, at heart, completely useless. Asking mighty Tzeentch for answers was pointless, pure and simple- the door burst open. In a second, Judahn had dropped between the seats, pistol scanning the doorway for targets. _Arbites raid? Mechanicus tech-guard? Ecclesiarchy come to purge the heretics?_ A thousand and one thoughts raced through the Night Knife's mind, but before he could act on any of them, nother voice washed through his psyche, soothing his fears, and cooling his paranoia. _Jerial,_ Judah thought.

Indeed, it was their benificent puppet-master, in the flesh... and my, what flesh he had. The man, his voice seeming very unsuited for his body, was a gint. Quite literally. He must have cleared seven feet tall, and his chest was like a barrel. The colours of his robe sparked off memories in Judah's scarred mind, but he couldn't quite pinpoint which trocity he had seen it in before. The life of penal legion trooper was fraught with horror, and after so long, it all became one hideous montage. Jerial calmly explained why they had been gathered. Every word was a silken bandage to Judah's psyche, and as he listened, he knew his revenge on the foul Imperium was at hand. This key, wherever it was, would be claimed for the Architect of Fate, and Grout would earn his rewards.

The Enforcer asked impudently wht Jerial's plan was. Such an insult, to question one of the Architect of Fate's to reveal what secrets he knew!? Judah raised his gun, tempted to put a smoking hole in the base of the man's skull... but he refrained. Admittedly, he too was curious to know what was happening on Darian III. 

All too suddenly, the world shifted, and faded outright, leaving the collected cultists hovering on a dark void of absolute emptiness. _Sorcery!_ The bleak vista was almost soul-crushing. Without warning, the group was hurtled through time and space, homing in on wht appeared to be just another solar system, another set of the Imperiums countless worlds, den of corruption in the name of righteousness. It made Judah sick. The sooner this hypocritical, and corrupt empire was brought to it's knees, the sooner mankind could accept the glory that is Chaos. Jerial showed them a small island, a plateau dedicted to the Emperor of Man, and his mythical sons. For surely the primarchs were just that- a legend, to make the weak humans feel safe and secure at night. Judah knew the Space Marines were real, oh how he knew. He had watched the Space Wolves slaughter the world of Panacea, bringing it not into compliance with the Imperium, but crushing it under heel, forcing it into bondage at the hands of the "benevolent God-Emperor". A grim smile crept across Juda;s face as Jeril promised this was indeed Terra, throne of corruption, heart of the Imperium.. and it was burning. While Jerial promised this would be the Terra they would bring about, he made sure the group understood, it would only be if they succeeded in their mission. 

The scene faded again, and once more Judah was floating in the soul-crushing void. Jerial held out his hand, something small and shiny in it. Tossing it past the ring of cultists, the "toy" grew, rapidly growing into a small vessel. Though Judah doubted it was really this size. The ship, the Harlequin's Chariot as the giant Jerial called it, would no doubt be far larger. It would be foolish to think it was simply a weapon. The Architect of Fate no doubt had other purposes in mind for the magnificent ship. Simple brute force was more for the butchers of the Blood God, not the refined schemers and twisted sorcerors of Mighty Tzeentch. Though Jerial didn't go into details about the ship's capabilities, or it's origins, Judah knew it was important. It was what the Architect wanted, and that was all the incentive Grout needed.

Again, with no warning, the world shifted again, and the group was dumped in yet another dour looking room. The constant shifting was making Grout's stomach do somersaults, and he put his hands on his knees, squeezing his dark eyes shut as he tried to regain his equilibrium. It took a few long minutes, but eventually, he felt well enough to stand, and glance around the room. It was spartanly furnished, but each man, or woman, had their own sleeping space, and a locker for personal effects. Not that Judah had many personal effects to store. For now though, trooper 108805 had more pressing concerns. During the display, no doubt some form of sorcery, Judah mind had been buzzing restlessly. Why did Jerial's clothes ring such a bell in Judah's head? Why had he thought of Panacea? It had taken a while, but as the group had emerged in this room, everything had fallen into place. He remembered where he had seen the blue and gold before, on suits of antiquated power armour, remembered where he had seen firsthand the horrors of powerful magicks, he remembered now why the Space Wolves had been so merciless in their slaughter of Panacea.

Walking to where Jerial stood, Judah bowed low, giving such a blessed servant of Tzeentch the honour he deserved. The cutthroat soldier even tried to keep his voice as articulate, and polite as he could manage.

"My Lord Jerial, forgive my intrusion, but I must know- your sorceries, the blue and gold of your robes..." the soldier paused, wondering if it was wise to question the giant this way, but his curiosity had the better of him. "My Lord, you are of the Thousand Sons, are you not?"


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

'Yes, I am a son of Magnus, you are perseptive young one, you shall learn much and should you survive this time of turmoil, you will gain much.' the towering man turns at that and leaves from the double doors to his back, ducking to clear the top despite the abnormal height of the door.


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Hmmmmm so it was a traitor astartes that had gathered this strange group of people together Tavros thought to himself. Well there was no point in trying to mess with him and his plan was obviously a big one so might aswell see where it goes.

Tavros walked over to one of the beds that had appeared in the room and kicked open the footlocker next to it. There was a set of robes and a couple of books in it. 
"Hmph books thats all i need a fething book club." He grunted before kicking off his boots and putting his shotgun next to his bed. He slipped his auto pistol underneath his pillow and draped his belt onto the end of the bed. The people in the room may pretend to be friends but he would sleep with one eye open tonight and if any one decided to "visit" him in his sleep they would be leaving with less brain matter than they had came with.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Parthre was supprized, he had never gotten involved in the all consuming war with the imperium and her enemys and he only knew of the chaos gods roles or what they did. All he knew was that Tzeentch is closely associated with sorcery and magic, as well as dynamic mutation, and grand, convoluted scheming and could willingly change the future because he already knew what the future was and how to change it. He felt maybe he shouldn't go this path but he couldn't simply leave or back out and he wanted change. He was just worried of what would become of him and others, with Tzeentch leading them but what of the rewards?

He was not a very violent man and these people were harsh and who knew what they would do if he backed out. He must stay what if Tezeentch actualy helped bring an age of change that could help him and maybe they would not shun him because of his bodies imperfections. No that would be to much to hope for, he had been shunned all his life but he still felt that he could do something and if he survived he would gain something. So he decided that he would join them and aid them in whatever it is they plan to do to bring down the empire.

"A book club? Exactly what books are in there?" Parthre then realized it may be best to lay off on asking question after question.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

It wasn't the normal kind of transfer, that became quickly apparent when Kystra's ocular bionics started picking up the schematics of an Astartes armour with various modifications and colour scheme that matched a traitor legion.
She wasn't one to get caught up in the affairs of heretics or loyalists, but the datapad had been clear so there must be work for her eventually, regardless of the clear lack of any decent machinery.

Her bionic eye was also quick to store and catalogue the data displayed by this chaos marine apparently labelled 'Jerial'. She couldn't find many references in her internal databanks to the information given but she archived them anyway, everything would come together in the end.

The arrival into a new room took her a little by surprise, systems throwing a fit that it shouldn't be possible, but Kystra was reasonably well-informed on the ways of the warp so she let the data inconsistency slide, instead diverting her attention to a bed with a footlocker assigned to her.
She took the datapad from the bionic arm and tucked it away inside her robes, before her other three servo-arms emerged from barely visible slices in the back of her robe, picking the whole footlocker up in query with two arms, the other two opened the lid and rifled through its contents.
The servo arms extracted a book in each grip and passed them to Kystra, the assimilation of additional data was always important, mostly everything else was cast back into the footlocker, closed and put down.

The techpriest sat upon the bed idly with both of the books open in her servo-arms, her bionic eye rapidly scanned one book whilst she examined the other. There was a lot of redundant and useless data, mostly filing through the information and picking out all relevant data relating to her duties as a techpriest.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

The vision Jerial had granted them almost scared Tolan. Out of the Primarch's shown only the Winged Angel, Sanguinius had Nathanial reconised due to having served amongst a honour guard for Admiral Harfers aboard a Blood Angel Strike Cruiser during the paccification of Beverai VII. But that was over now and Tolan was left standing in some type of barracks, similar to the ones he shared with his Boarding Squad but not with the pictures of long gone lovers and children they had left behind.

He turned towards the nearest bed and walked towards it. A green matress and a single white pillow filled with a brown blanket neatly folded at the bottom of the bed. Great thought Tolan as dropped down onto his hands and stared underneath, finding only dust and a few feathers he pulled himself up and opened the chest and stared within. A set of clothes, a pair of gold laced books and what seemed to be a ration pack. Looking around he walked into the centre of the room and moved into a lying position, pushing himself up and back down he said "One" and began his daily three hundred pushups.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Steven had kept quiet whilst the others discussed and debated and he had choosen to observe rather than discuss. Had choosen to look inwards at his choice, for it had been power that had led him to the cult of Tzeentch. He had made connections, powerful friends and he had risen to his fathers stature with ease. Yet it had stopped their and he was held by his fathers shadow, kept in the middle of the pack, despite his attempts, despite his struggle. So he had turned away in his greed... and now this.

He was stuck on a ship... with a bed and a locker and a Thousand Son. He cursed under his bed as he swung himself onto his bunk and peered into his locker. Deep amidst some suave yet functional suits sat two fat books upon some sort of lore.

He took them out and pushed the locker shut and found his hand upon the mark of Tzeentch and he shivered. He wanted to succeed, to rock the world to it score and bring it to his sway, but he was scared... had he paid too high a price.

He turned over and withdrew a small pistol from his belt and placed it under his pillow along with a thin knife. He lay flat on the bed gently smoothing out the creases in his suit as he looked around the room one finger upon his grandmothers necklace waiting for the conversation to begin.

Everyone lied and didn't he know it


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octan was nervous with this new figure, but was waiting to see how he would get his revenge. He lay down, and kept his Laspistol and his knife with him. He grabbed the last memory of his parent's he had, a watch with a picture of him and his mother and father in it. He knew a conversation wos going to start, but was still nervous. He saw the Thousand Son, and realised he had heard of them before. He had saw a Thousand Son once before, screaming in the city foul chants, and the local Imperial Guard had to kill him.

He shook, and felt a sudden anger.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Nathanial pulled himself back up twenty or so minutes later, breathing hard he returned to his bunk, he unbuccled his armour at the legs, arms and torso, placing them under his bed for safe keeping he lay down and crossed his legs at the ankles, staring up at the roof he began "You, you guys do realise that if we accept what this Jerial says we won't be able to return to the Imperium _as_ Imperial's but rather renegades, they will shoot us on sight if we are seen, we will be forced to live out our lives in fear....I like it" he grinned and placed his hands behind his head.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Kystra's attention was momentarily distracted by a man who had been doing the physical exercise often referred to as 'push-ups', while the exercise made sense, what it did just seemed silly, mechanical limbs were much easier to keep 'in-shape'.

Her left eye kept reading the book in her left servo claw whilst her right looked over at the man, mildly curious and thoughtful.
"I should expect with this crude mark on our flesh we will be executed regardless at this point. However, I must maintain my vigil to the Omnissiah, I have little interest in the disputes between organics," Kystra said idly as she read, absorbing any data she deemed usuable.


----------



## The Odd One (Sep 15, 2009)

Octan listened carefully to Tolan's speech, and considered what he had said. One word echoed through his head, "Renegades". His chance for revenge on the Blood Ravens would come, and they would rule the Imperium. He then saw Nathanial's armour underneath his bed, and wondered why he brought so much. "Yes, Tolan, a renegade." began Octan. "I too like it." Octan realised he would become a Thousand Son, and it excited him. Octan lay down, waiting still...


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Parthre lay on his bed.He listened to the others talk about how they were happy about fighting against the empire. "So, I'm interested as to why all of you are hear. What is your reason for comming to fight against the empire?"


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

"So, I'm interested as to why all of you are hear. What is your reason for comming to fight against the empire?" someone said whilst they were lying on their bed. Tavros glanced over at the pathetic looking man. He was a small man with a slight figure he looked almost malnourished and his right hand was covered in a bandage. 

"I don't need to give you any reason for being here and you'll do well to remember to keep your nose out of others buisness." Tavros grunted with his hand under his pillow resting on his auto pistol.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"Why am I here?" Nathanial pulled himself up into a sitting position he stared at the person who had asked and grinned saying "I am here because of fate.......I did not chose to venture here and I do not know if I intend to stay as of yet however and certainly will not wait around for long so _Jerial_ had better hurry up I have grown bored" he placed his hands on knees and looked at the other who had retorted saying "You believe yourself better than the rest of us here, how wrong you are my friend".


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Steven allowed the others words to wash over him and he shook his head as a thought occured to him floating idly from his subconcious and he seized it holding it tight

"We shouldn't be asking why we came here but the reason they have brought us here. Why has a ..." he paused as the implication and status of the marine weighed down upon him

"why has a marine gone to such lengths to take us? It hardly makes sense" he pondered aloud turning the book over in his hand to check for a title

Maybe he could make sense of why he, amongst all of Tzeentch's minions had been chosen


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Suddenly turning to the new speeker Tolan stared at him and said "Adeptus Astartes, a fine name is it not? Astartes are strange my friend, if you have not realised that then you will never truely compremend this......This galaxy. I have served amongst many of the Imperium's finest and shall remain among the _Emperor's_ finest that I vow, however if this can provide me with a better life I will serve Jerial with every inch of my body" he spared Two a look and a quick smile before looking back at the man and saying "The names Tolan, Nathanial Tolan, who may you be my friend?".


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

After some more talk, you all drift off to sleep in your own manner, the sleep is good, maybe the first best sleep some of you have gotten in a long time, you wake to the soft glow of the lights coming on slowly, as if to emulate the sun. Groggily you start moving, you go about your regular routine, but you notice a note, a note in very a very nice blue envelope with a gold dragon eating itself on the front, inside is a nicely appointed parchment with writing on it.

_*'My chosen, the day has come where your task is to start, ready yourselves as you see fit. There is an assembly hall outside the double doors leading from the bunkhouse, there you will find food and drink enough for all of you, once you are finished, I will reveal your task to you, do not worry, The Lord Tzeentch will protect you.'*_

Upon reading this the papers burst into a heat less flame consuming themselves into nothingness, no ash, or residue is left, only a trailing wisp of smoke and the memory of what once was. The two doors leaving the room open and a well appointed hall can be seen beyond, there is a large table with food and drink, chairs and couches, as well as an alter at the head with benches arrayed around a perimeter of the alter.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Tolan only remembered darkness overcoming him. Not a bad darkness however but rather a soothing one, one he welcomed. His mind drifted off into the stars though his body remained unmoving he was really behind the controls of a Thunderbolt, swerving through Hive Towers while a pair of enemy fighters, both sleek black single man fighters with a purple trim, chased behind him firing circular disks ended with triangular spikes at him.

And then the light took it away. At first it came as a dull humming noise prickling at his ear drums, tickling the insides before the light finally clicked on and he slowly forced his eyes open. He rubbed them with balled fists and pulled himself into a seating position, letting the blanket fall off his naked torso onto the bed he reached town and took up his armour, inspecting it before placing the first plate upon his body. 

Standing five minutes later he looked around and said cheerfully "Morning all" and looked back onto his bed muttering "What the frak" as he reached down to a blue envelope with a golden dragon eating its tail upon the seal and picked it up pushing his armoured finger tips against it he carefully unsealed the letter and read it with a deep mind. It would seem Jerial has plans he thought to himself intently when the letter exploded in a electric blue flame, a _cold_ flame. 

The doors swung open and Tolan walked towards it, he entered and took a seat at the table staring at the food he took a large piece of meat and smiled, taking a bite he awaited the others to enter.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

Kystra slept in the cold embrace of her servo-arms wrapped around her, slowly but surely she stirred awake, immediately recalling what had happened yesterday.
This transfer was most strange, normally she slept amongst the machinery she worked with, here she couldn't really find any machinery that she might be needed to fix, instead getting a bed to sleep upon.
It was bizarre sleeping on something soft, had Kystra been less assimilated with bionic implants it might have been somehow troublesome to get to sleep.

She tiredly climbed out of bed, two servo arms collecting her robe and placing it on mostly, letting her real hands pull it on properly as she eyed an envelope she hadn't seen before, one of her servo-arms shifted over and gently picked it up.

Her servo-arms may not be formidable weapons but they could achieve a grace and efficiency that few other combat-worthy harnesses could match, it was the way she preferred it really, combat didn't interest her unless perhaps she was piloting one of the machines of war.

The letter appeared to know when the reader had comprehended the information, because upon drawing it from the envelope and glancing at the text, it almost immediately was consumed by strange flames.
Her bionic eye had basically snapshotted the entire letter into memory, so she just instantly moved onwards towards the double doors where she had seen one of the others pass through.
Her servo-arms neatly folded away inside her robe once more until you could barely tell they were there, as she finished doing up her robe and opening the door.

Kystra merely moved up the tables and sat nearby the other man, figuring she should probably stay in relative proximity with these people, instantly digging into the sustenance before her.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

As the meal was coming to an end, Jerial shows himself on a holo transmitter set at the end of the table, 'hello my faithful, today we start our work.' lokking out of the hologram capture area Jerial looks as to type something, a small globe appears behind him in a sitting area with chairs and sofas, 'come my young ones,' Jerial gestures to the sitting area, 'I shall introduce you to your first mission.' the non-descript globe shifts and contorts until it is roughly the shape of a long egg, 'this is Darian V a small mining world, vital for deuterium in this sub-sector, the mines need to be disrupted, not destroyed outright, but all shipments need to be stalled for a time.' The view of the planet moves in towards a large factory on the surface, 'this is the primary oxygen refinery plant, one of the side products from the refining of deuterium is O3, this plant changes into Oxygen, this must stop.' the Jerial hologram moves around the small globe looking at all of you. 'You must secure transit to Darian V and ensure that this plant is offline for a good long time, if you can make it look like an accident that would be best, I want all of you on this, this is that important, it will start our work of slowly isolating the Darian system to secure a beachhead here.'

The hologram of the mining world disappears, 'you all are still in Colenta, so securing transit should be no issue for you, just be sure to stay as far under the radar as a group like you can.' at that the hologram of Jerial fades away and you hear a click behind you and you see two doors that where not there prior to this conversation, they must leave to the street.

[OOC; ok all go for it, I will let you go as far with this as you want to can, i will watch the responses and hit you some responses if you need them.]


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

[OOC: ok sorry for the unclear orders, just get to the mining world, if you want to have some issue pop up or need a response between here and now, just pm me or catch me on chat, all of you can get there on your own or together, just get there, lol]


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Tolan slowly stood, robes billowing in the wind and nodded to Two, he returned to the barracks and took up the weapons and belongings he had present placing them in pouches inculding the two novels and swiftly left the building, not bothering to say bye to anyone knowing he would come across them once again. The wind was cold, tugging against his face he placed his triangular rebreather over his mouth as a haze of warm breathe moved upwards gently. 

The Starport loomed ahead like a giant glistening globe. Its outter shell was studded with cannons, PDF Troopers patrolling gangways and walls, a series of bunkers along the main road leading into it. This is gonna be fun thought Tolan as he walked towards it, like a ant to a human he was utterly dwarfed. Thousands of civillians moved around him, talking amongst themselves he felt strangely isolated as he entered the dim lit area and spotted various transports and even a pair of Thunderbolt fighters parked in the distance either side of a giant khaki bulk carrier.

Boarding his shuttle Tolan felt it lurch upwards, a PDF Sergeant and two other Troopers stood guard over the three hundred or so passangers, faces hidden behind black visors. Staring out of a veiw port Tolan spotted a Squadron of Imperial Navy Ships, several frigates and destroyers clusstered around a blunt nosed Cruiser though it was evident they were not stopping for long due to their engines still burning a bright blue in the darkness of space.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Parthre walked out into the streets. How am I gonna get there? he thought. He knew he could get a ride at a port but it would require money or stowing away and money was something he couldn't spend too much of. Parthre walked through the streets towards one of the ports. Maybe sneaking on one of the ships was a good idea.

Parthre reached the port in just 5 min. He walked over to a transport ship heading to Darian v. How am i gonna get on to that ship? he thought. Parthre started to walk around the ship. No one had seen him, this was too easy. He then heard someone comming. Parthre hid behind a few boxes that were nearby. As two men walked by Parthre walked around the ship some more. He then saw a back exit to get in from.

"Perfect." he said as he started climbing the ladder to get to the door.

He went to the door and opened it and saw a hall way. Parthre closed the door behind him and found himself in an empty room with a ladder in it.

"Time to see where in the ship I am."


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

It didn't take Tavros long to make it to the spaceport the streets were busy but people never wanted to mess with an armed enforcer. He made his way over to a shuttle marked for departure to Darian V.
"I need passage to Darian V." Tavros said to the men guarding the door. "A fugitive has fled offworld I'm being sent to track him down."
"No problem sir go right ahead." the guard said not wanting to argue.

As Tavros sat down he noticed the man that called himself Talon sitting in the same transport at least now he wouldn't need to go hunting for the rest of the group.


----------



## blazinvire (Jun 12, 2009)

It now seemed apparent Kystra was in for another transfer? This mining world didn't seem all that interesting, but it was possible there were a lot of machinery there that could use some maintenance. Machines were like people to her, it was always interesting getting to meet new faces and see what their stories were, she'd actually grown fond of a machine spirit that was in a Titan she had been working on with several hundred other servitors and priests.

Her servo-arms joustled about as she stood back up and headed for the doors, stepping back out into the familiar world she had landed on. Colenta was it? Not that she really cared what planets were called, just another reference for data cataloguing.

If she was to procure transport to this mining world then the best course of action would be to either stow away on a freighter or hijack her own vessel. Either option sounded alright, she'd just have to see which one occured first, making her way towards the shipyard in the distance, her bionic eye already bringing up several schematics of possible freighter crafts or vessels she might be able to acquire.

Her mechanicus robes were reasonably easy to see from anywhere, but ironically it gave her the most brilliant disguise, few people would bother the followers of the Omnissiah, even Space Marines weren't that quick to trust their own brothers after they became Techmarines.

Kystra easily walked along rather casually scanning each ship as she passed them. So many machines docked here from so many different places, it would have been nice to examine them all but the Imperium was rather annoying like that, they always needed their machines, if they were working they were moving.

She found a suitable shuttle prepped and ready to go to this 'Darian V' and moved around to the engines, a trooper went to run over to her but stopped pretty quick as the Mechanicus symbol on her robes fluttered into view. There wasn't much to ask when a Techpriest was hanging around a machine, very fortunate in Kystra's case.
She simply boarded the vessel and hid away at the back, getting in contact with the machine spirit of the ship before beginning maintenance, her lips issuing a steady stream of quiet prayers.

Soon enough she felt the vessel begin to move, though she paid it little heed as she worked, regardless of her mission, this ship still had a few imperfections that needed to be fixed.


----------



## snarst (Aug 22, 2009)

Parthre climbed the ladder and found himself in a storage room. It had some mining equipment, rebreathers and power cells.

"Hmmm." Parthre said pulling out one of the rebreathers.

He knew it could help him on the mining world when they landed. He put it on to see if it fit. The eye pieces were clear and it fit just fine. He took it off and let the head piece hanging from his neck. Parthre then started to climb another ladder and found himself in a sleeping quarter with cots. He then opened one of 2 doors in the room leading to a storage room full of food. 

This was a good place to hide. He found a place to sleep behind a crate and sat and started to think about what he was planning to do and how he was now a heretic. What would happen to the people on the planets if they bring down the goverment and what would happen to him?


----------

